# Big Mek Sag Warbike



## HunterKiller (May 14, 2009)

for only 40 points I can put my SAG mek on a warbike, this way I can better protect the mek and I have the ability to move and shoot the sag at the same time. Thoughts?


----------



## OldHat (May 18, 2009)

You must replace the Slugga with either the SAG or a Warbike. You cannot have both.

Though that would make for some awesome homebrew rules and some beastly conversions!


----------



## HunterKiller (May 14, 2009)

OldHat said:


> You must replace the Slugga with either the SAG or a Warbike. You cannot have both.
> 
> Though that would make for some awesome homebrew rules and some beastly conversions!


I was thinking about rigging his vacuum up to a cage full of snotlings on the back of the bike. maybe having a Gretchen holding it. If it was possible


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

This is not a tactica and is not allowed in the rules anyway. Read the stickies about posting here and the codex. Thread closed.


----------

